# Horrorfind Weekends 13



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've been to a few Horrorfinds over the years & loved them. 

Heard Brian Lumley read at one, met Bruce Campbell, great vendors & panels, if youse guys get a chance, it's worth it.

This year, I most likely will be in VA Beach again.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

This is the second year in the new location.
Last year there was a bit of growing pains & some unexpected issues. But they have learned from that & are ever expanding. A definite plus of the location is that the site is more inclusive. Plus there is a close overflow hotel, 2 restaurants & a mega plex movie theater in walking distance.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That's better than the Hunt Valley Marriott location, not much in Cockeysville, MD but strip malls.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Update:
Hearse & auto show added
2 nights of Scaryoke.... 2nd night is a Zombie prom
Guest Announcements Coming Soon!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Celb guests:
John Waters, Julien Sands, Jill Schoelen, Alex Winter, Phillip Friedman, Derek Mears, Ken Foree, Dee Wallace, Count Gore Devol

Literary guests:
Brian Keene, Christopher Golden, Tim Lebbon, James A. Moore, Mary San Giovanni, Kelli Owen, JF Gonzales, Ronald Malfi, Thomas F. Monteleone, Kim Paffernroth, Chet Williamson, Deborah Painter

http://www.horrorfindweekend.com//celebrities.html


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Update:
Alex Winter had to cancel.
New guests added: Edward Furlong, Ashley Laurence, Scout Taylor Compton, Zoe Bell

Hotel- 
Wyndham hotel is sold out, Courtyard Marriott (next door) is available at the Horrorfind Weekend rate. Must ask for the HFW's group rate when making reservations. Both hotels have been reserved specifically for the convention. If you don't ask for the HFW's rate when making a reservation, you'll be told it's sold out. Overflow hotels will be available at the discount rate after the Courtyard Marriott is filled.

For more information:

www.horrorfindweekend.com


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Update:
Celb guest Sam Merlotte aka Sam Trammell (True Blood series) added


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Update:

New convention shirt design just released. 










Can order them through http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/boardshirt.html


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah my beloved Count Gore will be there again!


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

The whole fam will be making the trip again this year. Can't wait for the Zombie prom and the custome contest.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Celb guests added:

Brian Thompson- Terminator, Buffy, Cobra
Nivek Orge- Repo!, Skinny Puppy


Sadly Celb guest Mariana Klaveno had to cancel because of a schedule conflict


For the latest news... check out www.horrorfindweekend.com


----------

